# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Presentación de Nuevo Producto y Socio Comercial AGRIMAT

## JQA Ingenieros

Estimados Amigos,   En ésta oportunidad JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. presenta a su Nuevo Socio Comercial, AGRIMAT. Nuestro socio, dedicado a la Ingeniería, Fabricación y Montaje Industrial en Acero Inoxidable, con 5 años de experiencia y abasteciendo a todos los rubros, llega al Perú a través de nosotros para ofrecer productos a costos razonables para el cliente peruano.   Los productos pueden ser enviados armados hacia uds. o dependiendo de la magnitud del proyecto pueden ser fabricados y montados en las instalaciones de su planta o lugar de producción. El catálogo no puede ser descargado debido a que sobrepasa la capacidad de los archivos permitidos por ésta página, por favor envíenos su correo con sus datos completos a info@jqaingenieros.com y se lo enviaremos sin ningún compromiso ni costo alguno.   Si desea más información sobre este y otros productos, y servicios, no dude en comunicarse con nosotros.   Gracias.     Atte Dpto. Técnico Comercial -- JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. JQA Ingenieros info@jqaingenieros.com + 51 998114243 + 51 977785231 + 51 977783427 + 51 56 261870Temas similares: JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Presentación de Nuevo Producto y Socio Comercial Albion Artículo: Caficultores de Sandia ingresan a mercado mundial con nuevo producto gourmet: el café Uchuñari China podría desplazar el 2010 a EE UU como primer socio comercial de Perú

----------

